

String theory is one step closer to uniting two fundamental elements of physics - ghosh
http://www.businessinsider.com/string-theory-uniting-physics-2015-3?IR=T

======
davidgerard
Because Business Insider is definitely the place to go for hard physics news.

Here's the actual article, from last month:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150218-string-theory-
only-g...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150218-string-theory-only-game-in-
town/)

The actual headline: "In Fake Universes, Evidence for String Theory"

The actual pull quote, which accurately summarises the article: "Researchers
are demonstrating that, in certain contexts, string theory is the only
consistent theory of quantum gravity. Might this make it true? In certain
universes with a fisheye geometry known as anti-de Sitter space, string theory
has been shown to provide the only consistent way to reconcile gravity and
quantum mechanics."

